# Now enjoy this....



## axtstern (Nov 8, 2013)

http://www.canon-ci.co.kr/microsite/event/201311/index.jsp


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 8, 2013)

Interesting. Looks like 1-series body size from the flow of the curves on the "sheet" (and assuming the botom of the page is near the bottom of the camera).

Maybe the 7DII will have a 1-series body?


----------



## LuCoOc (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks for posting! I'm sure we'll see this on the CR front page within a few minutes :


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 8, 2013)

assuming, that it is no fake and looking at the viewfinder bulge 
I would say, this camera has a pop up flash. 

so no 1-series IMHO. But maybe the 7D2...?

But thank you for sharing.


----------



## P_R (Nov 8, 2013)

There appear to be no dials on the top. Only the 1-series has that attribute so it points to that maybe.


----------



## Harry Muff (Nov 8, 2013)

An interesting find indeed. Would I be right in thinking that's Korean?


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 8, 2013)

P_R said:


> There appear to be no dials on the top. Only the 1-series has that attribute so it points to that maybe.


Good point. I didn't look at that.


----------



## krash (Nov 8, 2013)

It looks like it has a silver colour! ??

I just looked in photoshop, change the shadows/contrast and the image has a high contrast between the side grip and the body colour!


----------



## axtstern (Nov 8, 2013)

to krash: I like the way you approach things


----------



## axtstern (Nov 8, 2013)

to Harry Muff:

right you are.. that is Korean


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 8, 2013)

krash said:


> I just looked in photoshop, change the shadows/contrast



Looking at your picture, I fear that Canon already is having a big banding issue with this to-be-released body. 
Sorry, couldn't resist


----------



## TrabimanUK (Nov 8, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> assuming, that it is no fake and looking at the viewfinder bulge
> I would say, this camera has a pop up flash.
> 
> so no 1-series IMHO. But maybe the 7D2...?
> ...



On a second look and comparing the 1Dx to the 7D on Canon's site, you could well be right - the "bulge" appears smaller than the 1Dx, so maybe it is the mythical 7D2. 

I hope so.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Nov 8, 2013)

The top bit reminds me of a rebel... hmm, it's about the time of year we have a T6i, for christmas is near and Sony/Nikon and their announcements already so it's Canons turn to bring out something fashionably late~

Let's see, Nikon's interesting attempt at retro with their Df, and Sony's FF mirrorless Cameras... yeah

Also that lens looks like an EF-S series
ALSO there's definitely a dial above the grip, yep, it's a rebel, move along


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 8, 2013)

wasn't there also a 3D rumored? I'm hopeful for a 7DmkII. If canon is making posts like this, it shouldn't be long for an announcement. Thanks for posting.


----------



## photonius (Nov 8, 2013)

P_R said:



> There appear to be no dials on the top. Only the 1-series has that attribute so it points to that maybe.



well, maybe the new 7D II is made to look more professional


----------



## sanj (Nov 8, 2013)

Whoa!! What a lovely ad. Waiting for CR guy to give his comments...


----------



## sanj (Nov 8, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> assuming, that it is no fake and looking at the viewfinder bulge
> I would say, this camera has a pop up flash.
> 
> so no 1-series IMHO. But maybe the 7D2...?
> ...



How do you think there is a pop up flash? Explain pls. This is exciting.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 8, 2013)

looks like a rebel. Check positioning of Canon logo and the very slopy shoukder on the right side of picture. 
corrected. Looks like SL1 / EOS 100D:







SL1






T5i


----------



## lw (Nov 8, 2013)

The positioning of several elements - the red eye and timer light top right, and the remote sensor bottom left - are the same as the SL1 / 100D, and are AFAIK, unique to the SL1 / 100D

Which indicates this might be an SL2.

Or simply a white version of the SL1.

(Or an M2 mirrorless in an SL1 like body, with an EVF)


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2013)

Maybe it's just a ghost... ;D


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 8, 2013)

sanj said:


> How do you think there is a pop up flash? Explain pls. This is exciting.


As far as I can recognize the shape of the viewfinder bulge it's looking more like the ones with pop up flash and not like the ones of the 1- or the 5- series. That means:

Flatter, wider and not so high.

Your opinion?


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 8, 2013)

lw said:


> The positioning of several elements - the red eye and timer light top right, and the remote sensor bottom left - are the same as the SL1 / 100D, and are AFAIK, unique to the SL1 / 100D



I agree! Well spotted! 8)


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 8, 2013)

AvTvM said:


> looks like a rebel. Check positioning of Canon logo and the very slopy shoukder on the right side of picture.
> corrected. Looks like SL1 / EOS 100D:


I think, you are right. 
This also fits more into the upcoming holiday business, if they can get it quickly into the shelves.


----------



## lw (Nov 8, 2013)

On thing is for sure, this isn't Canon's entry into the retro DSLR stakes


----------



## axtstern (Nov 8, 2013)

You guys are great and yes based on your observations and my limited Korean

Everything fits together:

The ads says someting close to : In November Canon goes all white....

So that looks like a white Eos 100D bah..... I thought I found something interesting


----------



## Maximilian (Nov 8, 2013)

axtstern said:


> You guys are great and yes based on your observations and my limited Korean
> 
> Everything fits together:
> 
> ...


If they just change the color, and do nothing technically, then this would be quite disappointing. 
Except for those, who like it white.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 8, 2013)

well, we don't know, whether the image is supposed to show the veiled new camera itself - or whether they just took an SL-1 for a "symbolic EOS product announcement invite picture". ;-)

However, I've got little hope to see a really exciting new Canon camera any time soon.


----------



## AvTvM (Nov 8, 2013)

axtstern said:


> ...
> Everything fits together:
> The ads says someting close to : In November Canon goes all white....
> So that looks like a white Eos 100D bah.....



oh no ... double face palm. :


----------



## sanj (Nov 8, 2013)

axtstern said:


> You guys are great and yes based on your observations and my limited Korean
> 
> Everything fits together:
> 
> ...



Hope you are wrong wrong wrong....


----------



## sanj (Nov 8, 2013)

Maximilian said:


> sanj said:
> 
> 
> > How do you think there is a pop up flash? Explain pls. This is exciting.
> ...



I do not know enough..


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 8, 2013)

Nikon announce the DF, Canon announces white SL1/100D

Fair exchange :


----------



## lw (Nov 8, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Nikon announce the DF, Canon announces white SL1/100D



That's a bit unfair.

Canon also announced the personalized versions of the G16 and S120 recently as well. 

They have their finger on the pulse of what photographers really want.


----------



## krash (Nov 8, 2013)

axtstern said:


> to krash: I like the way you approach things



What do you mean? Sorry, didn't understand! xD


----------



## sanj (Nov 8, 2013)

krash said:


> axtstern said:
> 
> 
> > to krash: I like the way you approach things
> ...



He is complimenting your detective skills.


----------



## arbitrage (Nov 8, 2013)

This is most likely EOS M2 with EVF. Or possibly SL2. The teaser site is a Korean consumer site so this won't be no 7D2 or 1D (really people, it looks nothing like a 1 series prism)


----------



## wsmith96 (Nov 8, 2013)

Well that bursts my bubble. Was hoping for something more.


----------



## crasher8 (Nov 8, 2013)

Isn't the new video monitor satisfying everyone's gear lust?


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 8, 2013)

The CanonWatch guys found someone who has sized this camera to be on the small Rebel / SL1 side of things:
http://www.canonwatch.com/canon-teaser-new-camera-announced-november/

- A


----------



## duydaniel (Nov 8, 2013)

It looks like a T6i to me :


----------



## krash (Nov 11, 2013)

8)

http://petapixel.com/2013/11/11/canon-japan-releases-dslr-teaser-video-talks-white-kiss-debut/

This was my idea! xD They had just copied my *detective* skills! xD


----------

